# Diversity visa and ESTA



## ebok24 (Apr 17, 2012)

There is a posibility that ill win the Dv lottery.But since i applied things changed and most likely ill be denied a Green Card for fanincial reasons.My question is.If im denied a Green Card can i still travel to US using ESTA?i dont think havin been denied a green card will affect me from gettin accepted for an ESTA .Second question what happens and is it better if i dont pursue my case to get my green card issued?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

As far as I know once a visa is denied Visa Waiver Program and ESTA cannot be used anymore. You would have to apply for B2 to enter the US.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you check the website in May, and you are a lucky one, you are not yet a winner. You are granted the chance to qualify for a permanent resident visa IF you fulfill all the requirements. And to do so, you will need to fill in some more paperwork.
So you have 2 options:
1)	Ignore the fact that you might have a chance to get a green card, and don’t fill in any more papers to that you can get an appointment at the embassy/consulate.
Of course you don’t get the green card, but this also means you are still able to travel using ESTA. Because you never applied for the visa itself, and so did not get a rejection.
2)	Try to find out if they will give you the green card or not. So you fill in all the rest of the paperwork, do the medical examination and go to the consulate/embassy. Only there you can find out if you really qualify or not with your financial status. Meanwhile, this means that you applied for a visa, so if they reject you, you will not be able to travel with ESTA anymore. So you need to apply for a B2 Tourist visa if you want to go on a trip to the USA. 

So if you are sure that your financial status will result in a disqualification or if you don’t have the finances to make the actual move to the US, it is better not to react if you are a winner. (and I would not even want to check if I’m a winner or not, less frustrating!)


----------



## ebok24 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for your answer.I am sure i will not qualify now cause my financial situation changed alot since i applied.Ok so if im a winner and i dont pursue the visa issuance they will simply ingore my case and move to the next winner?i mean there wont be any trouble for me if i just ignore it and let the date expire?Thank you



EVHB said:


> If you check the website in May, and you are a lucky one, you are not yet a winner. You are granted the chance to qualify for a permanent resident visa IF you fulfill all the requirements. And to do so, you will need to fill in some more paperwork.
> So you have 2 options:
> 1)	Ignore the fact that you might have a chance to get a green card, and don’t fill in any more papers to that you can get an appointment at the embassy/consulate.
> Of course you don’t get the green card, but this also means you are still able to travel using ESTA. Because you never applied for the visa itself, and so did not get a rejection.
> ...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

There will not be any trouble at all.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

EVHB said:


> There will not be any trouble at all.


As long as OP just does not use his won Green Card application nothing changes for him.


----------

